# 30 ft Greyhound by Vic Carpenter



## On The Rocks (Aug 19, 2016)

We have an agreement in principle to purchase "Spad" a 30 ft cold-moulded competition boat offered for sale on Kijiji. 

From what I have read and heard about the man, Vic Carpenter was an ex-pat who built boats along the eastern shores of Georgian Bay. The boat, like his other creations, is a piece of our material heritage. Suffice it to say, if it doesn't sail it will be an expensive sculpture for the back yard, maybe even a tree fort. 

Since sharing the news most people have questioned my sanity. Life is not for the sane but convention dictates we pretend otherwise. 

Does any person know "Don Smith" the former owner of "Spad"? Does any person know if Vic's widowed spouse, Hazel is above ground with her toes pointed in the right direction? 

Please don't respond to any of the above queries if the intent is malign my decision to purchase this boat. I've been a fool most of my adult life - that should say it all. 

Thank you in advance for your reply. 

Regards: Garth


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow! I would say you pretty much ensured that no one will respond. I did see the boat earlier this year for sale if I remember right it's set up for racing The cold molded Hull Is beautiful but most eventually get painted because of the long term effects of uv good luck! and post pics soon!


----------



## On The Rocks (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you for the suggestion re: paint. It wasn't my intention to put people off - it's just that I've been getting so much grief from people I thought would be supportive that I'm becoming defensive. I say get on board or watch from shore - either way I will change tacks.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I'd love to see you photo document the progress with her if you do indeed take her on. She come with rigging sails and engine? 

A cold molded hull is basically a cored hull composite. Most cores are foam but wood is very very strong when layered up diagonally Water intrusion the creeping quiet monster you need to be almost fanatical about. It spreads like a drop of water in a sponge! Prior to carbon fiber, many racing hulls were built like Spad. 

No need to feel defensive here. Now, over on the woodenboat forum it's so full of experts that many people get driven away!

Good luck!


----------



## 2002 (Jul 30, 2019)

Hello on the rocks,
Do you have any pics of spad redone. I have Carpenter 65' Van Ki Pass, trying to figure out what to do with it.


----------

